
This Camera Is Going to Hell, and Will Send Us Pictures - jonbaer
http://www.gizmodo.in/science/This-Camera-Is-Going-to-Hell-and-Will-Send-Us-Pictures/articleshow/46207065.cms
======
MaryWhite123
Oh wow, freaking love it!

